# Maus-Problem bei Civ4



## wiglaf (30. September 2009)

Hi @all,

ich habe folgendes Problem, das mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet:

Immer wenn ich in Civ4 ein neues Spiel starte oder ein Savegame lade, fängt im Spiel selbst der Mauszeiger an, unsichtbar zu werden. Ich kann die Karte verschieben und die Buttons drücken - nur eben "blind". Das ist von heute auf morgen passiert, vorher ging alles ganz normal.

Was ich bisher erfolglos versucht habe:

- XP neu aufgesetzt
- Neue Treiber (Maus, Sound, Grafik, Chipset)
- Neue Maus
- Neuinstallation Civ4
- Spiel nochmal gekauft
- Mit Auflösung gespielt, mit Mausspur an/aus gespielt und vieles mehr

Facts:
- WinXP Pro/Media Center mit SP3
- Civ4 ohne Mods, ohne Addons, inkl. Patch
- Intel D Core 3 Ghz mit 2 G Ram
- Geforce 7300 LE 512 Ram
- Microsoft Wireless Optical Wheel Mouse


Kann mir jemand helfen?

Viele Grüße und schonmal: Danke!


----------



## Nomad (5. Oktober 2009)

willkommen im forum!

mal versucht mit kabelmaus zu spielen? hatte auh mal ne wireless maus gekauft und nach 2tagen ne neue geholt weil ich nicht klarkam!(andauernd weg ,usw.)


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2009)

hast du mal mit anderen grafikeinstellungen rumprobiert?


----------



## wiglaf (6. Oktober 2009)

hallo!

eine kabelmaus hat auch nicht funktioniert, selbst nicht an verschiedenen usb-ports.

bei den grafikeinstellungen, -treiber etc. gibt es auch keine verbesserung...


----------



## Darth (9. Oktober 2009)

Welchen Patch hast Du denn?
Eventuell sogar das eines oder beide Addons?
Es gibt da ja unterschiedliche Patches für Civ 4 und die jeweiligen Addons.


----------



## wiglaf (9. Oktober 2009)

hi,

wie gesagt: keine addons, neuester patch.

wie es noch lief hatte ich ebenso keine addons und den gleichen patch (übrigens auch den gleichen grafiktreiber), tja, dann lief es auf einmal nicht mehr...


----------

